# suche Authorization Disks Original von Siemens



## maxi (5 September 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche originale (lehre oder mit alten unwichtigen Lizenzen) gelbe Authorisations Disks von Siemens.

Oder kann man bei Siemens welche lehr bestellen?

Grüsse


----------



## Rayk (5 September 2006)

Wenn es auch rote Disks sein können, dann kann ich dir einige schicken.
Gruß


----------



## volker (5 September 2006)

die roten funzen aber nicht für alles. keine ahnung warum.

mal nebenbei gefragt. wofür brauchst du die?


----------



## maxi (5 September 2006)

Ich habe noch alte Geräte wo teils Lizenzen drauf sind.
Will die einfach auf originale Athorisations Disc ablegen.
Dann kann ich die Lizenzen evtl. an Praktikanten, Lehrlinge oder Elektriker verschenken oder halt aufheben.

Will nur keine selbst erstellte Disc für machen um Lizenzproblemen aus dem Weg zu gehen wenn ich eh schon kein Certificate of Licence für habe.

Währe halt schad drum wenn ich die Licencen nun wegformatiere.


----------



## nade (5 September 2006)

Maxi tuts auch eine 100 Tage Testversionlicens?

Nachtrag: Ist eine gelbe Diskette, daher die Frage


----------



## maxi (7 September 2006)

Ui ja die würden glaub auch gehen,
die gelben Disketten sind richtig für Formatiert.


----------



## nade (7 September 2006)

Hat sich Weltfirma Siemens einen eigene Datenspur erstellt oder wodran liegt das das eine HGW Diskette nicht damit geht?


----------



## martin3885 (9 September 2006)

Hi,
du kannst die Lizenze auch aufs USB Stick oder sowas kopieren. Ob es gelbe Diskette ist oder was anders ist schon egal wenn du kein Certificate of Licence hast. Die Disketten sind auch nicht sicher!


----------

